# My soap (19/10-25/10)



## Miss_Melissa (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi  
This is how I spent last week ))

It's my salt iceberg )) (palm kernel oil)




This one whith milk powder and fresh FO




This soap with Neem oil and Neem powder, with green tea powder, tea tree and Camphorwood.




This soap with Abies picea EO and a little ilang-ilang EO (I like this mix), with titanium dioxide and charcoal




This one with lavender EO




And This soap with goat milk and cedar EO


----------



## twilightluver (Nov 1, 2009)

very nice soaps..love the swirls


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 1, 2009)

Beautiful looking soaps. Well done.  :wink:


----------



## dopersoaper (Nov 1, 2009)

those look fab!


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 2, 2009)

Lovin those soaps!!!!


----------



## Manilla (Dec 7, 2009)

Miss_Melissa здравствуйте Shilka !   очень рада была увидеть ваше мыло! 
beautiful soap! and your best recipes soap! I'm on your recipe cooked "Голанские десерт", very good happened!


----------



## evatgirl73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot!!! 
Glad to meet you here Manilla! Я много кого знаю на Арома-Бьюти, может, мы с вами общались лично?


----------



## holly99 (Dec 7, 2009)

What a gorgeous set of soaps!


----------



## honor435 (Dec 7, 2009)

nice soapies, whats ilang?


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Dec 7, 2009)

I love the blue one!


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you!!! 
honor435, sorry, it's mistype, I used Ylang-Ylang EO


----------

